# Cross-breeding Corydoras



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

So guys, I was wondering if it's possible to cross-breed types of cories. If so have any of you done it? The kinds I have right now are skunk cories and albino cories.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am totally against the interbreeding of species...it's kind of like crossing a human with a warthog...both are mammals but the outcome wouldn't be very good..the same for animals such as the balloon mollies and rams and such..or fish like flowerhorns and other cross breeds.......


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can breed the albino and non albino forms of the same species, but I'm with loha on hybrids. There are so many great cories you can't possibly keep them all. Why replace a great fish that breeds true with a "potluck" outcome that will not be consistent. But whether it happens is not the same as whether it should. with cichlids, I take care not to put closely related fish (in the same or similar genera) together in the same tank so as not to risk it. I haven't yet managed to breed any cories, so I don't know how readily they hybridize. There are many species that look very similar. Breeder have to take care to get all the same fish.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm with being against interbreeding of fish species. Folks need to stop playing God and to create a different species of corycats or whatever for profit reasons (or not).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cories have amazing diversity in the wild. Each little river and stream seems to have its own fish. There are tiny ones, big ones, fast water, slow water, warm water, cool water. There are even a natural neon green and a natural neon orange cory.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I was just wondering, I haven't even gotten my cories of the same species to breed. It was more of a contemplation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

